# Those Who Are Saved Predestined



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2016)

In our bible study at work we are composed of different believers attending different churches. For example I attend an Ind. Baptist Church by like my pastor I believe in the Reformed theology. I frequent Desiring God and Ligonier websites. While other bible mates of mine are Pentecostals, Methodistm and we had a debate before I told them that God predestined or already knew, those who will be saved. But they disagree with me even if I show them the bible verse saying man has free will so he also a deciding factor, more of like an Arminian belief...and they told me to read 1 Timothy 2-4 so can you help me out on this..


----------



## Edward (Aug 25, 2016)

sojourner said:


> God predestined or already knew



That's not a correct understanding of predestination. It's not foreknowledge; God foreordained.


----------



## earl40 (Aug 25, 2016)

Edward said:


> sojourner said:
> 
> 
> > God predestined or already knew
> ...



I like to think that God knew who He would foreordain.


----------



## Edward (Aug 25, 2016)

earl40 said:


> I like to think that God knew who He would foreordain.



Predestination is much more than foreknowledge. He knew because he had ordained; he didn't ordain because he knew. As our standards teach: "God from all eternity, did, by the most wise and holy counsel of His own will, freely, and unchangeably ordain whatsoever comes to pass ... Although God knows whatsoever may or can come to pass upon all supposed conditions; yet has He not decreed anything because He foresaw it as future, or as that which would come to pass upon such conditions."


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Leah, 

I'd suggest that you consider the Scriptures referenced in the London Baptist Confession, available here in Spanish or English.

Pay special attention to the Scriptures listed in chapters 3, 6-10, and 19-20, as they'll be most relevant to your current question.

Hope this helps!

Grace to you.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 25, 2016)

sojourner said:


> and they told me to read 1 Timothy 2-4 so can you help me out on this..



Here's a piece by Charles Hodge called: Why is the Gospel addressed to all Men?
He deals a bit with 1 Timothy 2:4 in Section 7. (Sorry for the Latin which the points under "The objections to this view are obvious" are based on)

http://www.reformed.org/files/all_saved.html


----------

